# tranny ........ : (



## mpdube (Nov 20, 2004)

hello new 2 the thread. ok here's the deal i obtained a 92 stanza automatic that has something wrong with it. who ever had it before messed with all kinda of shit. the spot where the shifter is is all taked apart and the shifter is no more... but it will run but is stuck in second gear. will rev real high n go about 60+ but at very high rpms. they other owner said that it was running perfect when they bought it and then it wouldn't go into gear soo the kid ((owner ))forced it into gear by messin with some lock by the shifter. n ever sense it's been stuck in 2ed (( will go into N- P- D-1- 2)) tryin to get this baby runnin 
thnx for your time 


(((names matt or Doobs )))


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be just in need of adjustment. If you can put it in Park and then get under the car after observing the proper safety precautions. The linkage will have a lock nut holding the cable on, check the transmssion linkage movement after pulling the nut off and removing the cable.

Troy


----------

